# New Jersey hay equipment auction



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Thought I would let you guys know about a farm equipment auction (hay) that is happening in New Jersey this Thursday. Nice line of equipment. Nice way to get rid of the winter Blahs. Go to www.manasseauctions.com. Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.manasseauctions.com/details/ConardFarmEquipmentAuction.htm

Nice auction. Horrible font.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I saw that saw in the paper. WOW! That was an operation. Makes you wonder who is going to go after all the ground that guy gave up...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> I saw that saw in the paper. WOW! That was an operation. Makes you wonder who is going to go after all the ground that guy gave up...


Probably Toll Brothers lol

That's the cleanest farm operation I've ever seen. Something like that just makes me realize what a small timer I am.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

No kidding! I always hate to see GOOD lines of equipment like that sell. Someone spent a LIFETIME building that business, equipment line, land holdings etc etc, all to be dismantled and sold in ONE day....


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Ashame it's not an online auction, looks like some well-maintained equipment at least from the pics.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

You can bid online if you choose!


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I would have liked to have gone over there and just taken over for the guys. Better land buildings and equipment than I will ever have....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I believe this is the one, I see a 6 basket Krone Tedder.

Complete Farm Equipment Auction for SR Conard & Sons LLC

http://www.equipmentfacts.com/index.php?option=com_iauctions&task=year.details&evid=2962


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Yep, see it now. Thought at first it was an on-site only auction.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> No kidding! I always hate to see GOOD lines of equipment like that sell. Someone spent a LIFETIME building that business, equipment line, land holdings etc etc, all to be dismantled and sold in ONE day....


Been there and it's hard to watch all the hard work your grandfather and dad did go down the road, especially when its yours. Makes you feel like a failure.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Some awesome looking equipment curious how things will sell.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IH 1586 said:


> Been there and it's hard to watch all the hard work your grandfather and dad did go down the road, especially when its yours. Makes you feel like a failure.


Well, the guy is retiring, not in bankruptcy, so maybe he's buying an island in the Caribbean!!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> Well, the guy is retiring, not in bankruptcy, so maybe he's buying an island in the Caribbean!!


Still can't be easy to watch. The failure part was just how I felt about mine.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Anybody watch this auction online or go to it today? Was wondering what the 07 int. truck with alum. flatbed body and also the 4450 tractor went for.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I was pretty tempted to play hooky and go down there. I couldn't make my mind up between there or New Holland. Really nice operation from the catalog. Interesting fact. Most of my equipment was purchased at a Mannasse auction .


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

What was selling at NH today?


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Churchtown Farms consignment auction.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

They had some nice round balers and a 945 moco I was interested in. Going to the farm show in Syracuse tomorrow so I opted for a little less travel.


----------



## JD4430 (May 27, 2009)

Nice auction and hard to take in given some of the circumstances behind it. Some things sold high some sold cheaper. Nonetheless, it was quite a line of equipment. International with aluminum flat body sold for around $38,000. Can't remember what the 4450 brought. $44,000.00 or somewhere in that range. Beautiful stuff and quite the hay operation.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

JD4430 said:


> Nice auction and hard to take in given some of the circumstances behind it. Some things sold high some sold cheaper. Nonetheless, it was quite a line of equipment. International with aluminum flat body sold for around $38,000. Can't remember what the 4450 brought. $44,000.00 or somewhere in that range. Beautiful stuff and quite the hay operation.


What happened that caused the sale?

I heard things sold well at the churchtown sale. Buddy went to buy some skidsteers and came back with an empty trailer....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> What happened that caused the sale?
> 
> I heard things sold well at the churchtown sale. Buddy went to buy some skidsteers and came back with an empty trailer....


It says he retired


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Was Churchtown a consignment auction? Anyone planning on going to the MM Weaver auction?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, Churchtown is a consignment auction. I sometimes swing by MM Weavers sale but probably wont this year. I used to send a skidsteer or two to the sale but you have to be there in person to say if machine meets reserve or not. Waste of a day....


----------

